# Premiere Pro 1.5 MPEG2 importiren Problem



## Jukkales (26. Januar 2005)

ich hab ein Film im Mpeg2 Format und importiere ihn premiere. Im Windows Media Player läuft dieser ganz nomal Aber im Schnittfenstermonitor von Premier Pro ruckelt das Video extrem. Woran liegt das


----------



## meta_grafix (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ohne zusätzliches PlugIn kann man in Premiere kein MPEG2 schneiden. Premiere ist für DV-AVI oder, in der Pro 1.5 Version, 24 Full Frame ausgelegt.

Gruß


----------



## Jukkales (27. Januar 2005)

wo bekomme ich dieses Plugin her?


----------



## chmee (27. Januar 2005)

Mainconcept MpegPro ist ein PlugIn zur Bearbeitung von SD/HD-Mpeg2.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jukkales (1. Februar 2005)

gibt es aich ein kostenloses? Ich schneide augenommene Filme vom TV


----------



## chmee (1. Februar 2005)

Wenn es um Werbung rausnehmen, und Filmteile zusammenlegen geht, dann nimm lieber
Programme wie Cuttermaran, TMpeg, ProjectX etc..

http://german.doom9.org/index.html?/DigiTV/dvb-basics-ger.htm

mfg chmee


----------

